# Fungus, worm, what?



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

There was a fungus looking thing in one of my tanks on the glass yesterday, it was white and about 1 1/2 -2 inches long. There was a circular "thicker" part at the top, and a bunch of stringy things below it. After 2 hours, it moved up and to the side about 2 inches. Well today I don't see it, but right where it was there are two small black worm looking things on the glass. They are only about 1/4" and are balled up. I can't tell if it's a worm thats bunched up or if it's some type of mold that's like a pretzel. I haven't seen them "move" at all in 2 hours. Any ideas? Should I take them out?


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Check out 'slime-mold' on google.

Some of the coolest things on the planet.

-Afemoralis


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks, I'm pretty sure that's what it is. So is it bad or OK for the frogs? Also, just out of curiosity, does anybody have a guess of how the original smile mold "moved" so fast?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

It's harmless stuff, so no, it won't hurt your frogs.


----------

